# SunSun 303B Canister Filter Issues



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

What part is that in the pic? It doesn't look like there is enough tube on the barb, if that is the correct part put a zip tie on the barb area, should help I had the same problem with my Eheim and HD tubing.


----------



## bbergeron (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I have mine screwed a bit farther on than in your pic, but I do run into this issue from time to time when doing filter maintenance. A few more primes usually solves the issue. I've found pushing the prime button in, holding a few seconds, then releasing works best.


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

It's the barb up at the intake. I pushed it on as far as I could and screwed it as tight as I could. I'll try priming it tonight


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

tdiggs said:


> I got a SunSun 303B canister filter recently for my new 75g tank and it is acting funky.


So, what exactly does "acting funky" stand for in this case? Just the air in the intake?


----------



## bbergeron (Feb 13, 2013)

Also did your intake come with a surface skimmer like attachment? If so are you using it? I tried mine about a month ago and I had to remove it because of the amount of air that was getting pulled into the intake. With the attachment on I wasn't able to get all the air out of the hoses. Typically the hose would be 50% air.


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

@AndreyT
That is what I described, yes.

@bbergeron
I never installed that piece. I capped the surface skimmer attachment. I have some fine filter floss (that blue and white double sided stuff) on the bottom for mechanical filtration, could that be reducing flow enough to start sucking air in it?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Check all of the intake connections, you might have to push the tube a little farther at the barb, if that don't work try the zip ties, I swear by em


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just got my 304b in the mail yesterday and what a process to set it up. I had alot of trouble getting it primed. and alot of air got trapped. It took a good couple of hrs and about 20 gallons of water lost out of my 75 gallon tank to actually get it working properly. What a mess, first time ive actually had a huge mess like that all over my floor. Thank god i dont have carpets.. Personally id pull the whole system apart and put it all back together again. on a side note, 24hrs in and im super impressed with the filter, huge flow, i made a spray bar with valve on it so i can control flow. and with the uv light the tank was crystal clear in about 30 mins


----------



## bbergeron (Feb 13, 2013)

tdiggs said:


> @AndreyT
> That is what I described, yes.
> 
> @bbergeron
> I never installed that piece. I capped the surface skimmer attachment. I have some fine filter floss (that blue and white double sided stuff) on the bottom for mechanical filtration, could that be reducing flow enough to start sucking air in it?


Are you getting any flow at the outflow side of things? It's likely just an air pocket that is at the high point of the bend that has no way to escape. Priming worked for me. Not sure how else to suggest to address it.

I doubt it's a lack of flow. I had sponge filters on the intake and realized it was time to clean the sponge when it went from cylindrical to hour-glassed shaped with almost no water flow. All the while I never developed air in the lines.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

I had this problem when I first got my sunsun 302. The problem on mine was with the barb in the picture. It wasn't moulded very cleanly and the two halves of the mould left a line of plastic that represented the seem between the two mould halves. This line of plastic prevents a perfect seal when you put a hose on it and that's where the air was coming in for my filter. The filter was forever burping air. I took a knife and shaved the barb clean and the problem went a way. The hose finally filled up completely.


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

Well guys I appreciate the advice on every thing! I did loosen all the barbs and push and twist the pipes some and tightened things back down as tight as I could as well as break it apart and put it back together again. It hissed a little last night and so far since this morning I haven't heard a peep from it! Hopefully it's solved for good.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad to hear man


----------



## c0ldn3s5 (Jan 20, 2015)

*sunsun 302 prokit intake*

Ok I'll start off by saying this doesn't fit in a twenty long without some cut backs, I took off the intake guard because it was in the sand without any extensions, I can't use the spray bar on the opposite side of the tank because it's too long. I stuck a cut off filter bag piece off my old whisper 20i with a rubber band and soon after I thought I had a leak. It was so foamy I thought I had gotten soap into my tank! Turns out since I cut the flow into the bottom intake I was sucking in air through the skimmer. What a scare I had for a second there, I just received it yesterday in the mail and set it up last night. I had two white rocks in my tank that were making it cloudy and I thought this filter was not going to work. Well it's working great now but I am worried about the unguarded intake since I could not use the extenders the guard would not attach but I'm thinking about sticking it underneath and just having the weight of the intake hold it down. Does anyone know if it will suck up an unsuspecting Cory, glowlight tetra, or my big dwarf frog?? Thanks for any help


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

c0ldn3s5 said:


> Ok I'll start off by saying this doesn't fit in a twenty long without some cut backs, I took off the intake guard because it was in the sand without any extensions, I can't use the spray bar on the opposite side of the tank because it's too long. I stuck a cut off filter bag piece off my old whisper 20i with a rubber band and soon after I thought I had a leak. It was so foamy I thought I had gotten soap into my tank! Turns out since I cut the flow into the bottom intake I was sucking in air through the skimmer. What a scare I had for a second there, I just received it yesterday in the mail and set it up last night. I had two white rocks in my tank that were making it cloudy and I thought this filter was not going to work. Well it's working great now but I am worried about the unguarded intake since I could not use the extenders the guard would not attach but I'm thinking about sticking it underneath and just having the weight of the intake hold it down. Does anyone know if it will suck up an unsuspecting Cory, glowlight tetra, or my big dwarf frog?? Thanks for any help


Just use a small saw or something to trim the plastic intake tubing to fit.


----------



## PerfectDepth (Dec 3, 2014)

c0ldn3s5 said:


> Ok I'll start off by saying this doesn't fit in a twenty long without some cut backs, I took off the intake guard because it was in the sand without any extensions, I can't use the spray bar on the opposite side of the tank because it's too long. I stuck a cut off filter bag piece off my old whisper 20i with a rubber band and soon after I thought I had a leak. It was so foamy I thought I had gotten soap into my tank! Turns out since I cut the flow into the bottom intake I was sucking in air through the skimmer. What a scare I had for a second there, I just received it yesterday in the mail and set it up last night. I had two white rocks in my tank that were making it cloudy and I thought this filter was not going to work. Well it's working great now but I am worried about the unguarded intake since I could not use the extenders the guard would not attach but I'm thinking about sticking it underneath and just having the weight of the intake hold it down. Does anyone know if it will suck up an unsuspecting Cory, glowlight tetra, or my big dwarf frog?? Thanks for any help


I also have a sunsun on a 20 long. I put the spray bar on the side wall. It fits if you just use one section instead of both. I was also able to use the intake strainer without cutting anything. The lower tube (the one that the intake strainer attaches to) will fit over the U-shaped piece that hangs on the tank. It will slide up and down since it's not a tight fit, but the suction cup clips hold it in place and it doesn't leak air since the seam is under water. Obviously you can't use the skimmer attachment this way, but I thought it was too bulky for a small tank anyway.


----------



## DebyDoodles (Dec 28, 2016)

tdiggs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum by the way! I got a SunSun 303B canister filter recently for my new 75g tank and it is acting funky. I emailed the seller and he said to tilt the canister to let the air escape, but what seems to be happening is air bubbles are being sucked into the intake for some reason. I uploaded a picture of what the intake tube looks like up near the tank; you can see where there is air. Any help?
> 
> Thanks


Just tip the canister from one side to another (not a lot). You will see all of the air bubbles that are stuck under the cover coming out. That should resolve the problem for you.


----------

